# Is this maglite rare?



## StackNZ (Jul 24, 2010)

3D with a D infront of the serial number.

*[hotlinked image removed - Please read Rule 3. - DM51]*


----------



## Solscud007 (Jul 24, 2010)

hmm im not a Mag collector but I think there is a thread about rare maglites. the D in front of the serial just means an older mag lite. But the color on the other hand is rather uncommon.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't think I've seen that color before.Where did you get it?


----------



## StackNZ (Jul 24, 2010)

This is on an new zealand auction site, im considering buying it


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 24, 2010)

That's definetly the nicest color I've ever seen on a maglite, the maglite may not be rare but I gurantee that color has to be one if not the most uncommon. I'd go ahead and buy it if I was you.


----------



## badtziscool (Jul 24, 2010)

I would get it depending on how much they want for it and turn it into a mag623.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't know if it's rare or not either, but I've never seen that color other than on the smaller lights. Buy it if you like it, but I doubt it's worth buying as a rarity.


----------



## mrartillery (Jul 24, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Buy it if you like it, but I doubt it's worth buying as a rarity.



+1, would make a cool host for a mod though.


----------



## StackNZ (Jul 24, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> +1, would make a cool host for a mod though.



I said in my previous thread I will give incans a shot, what hotwire mod should I do to it? 

Mag85? 
Or something brighter?


----------



## Swagg (Jul 24, 2010)

Buy it! Then get an FM1909 bulb, AW soft start switch, 3x26650 batts and you'll have yourself a very practical LED killer!


----------



## StackNZ (Jul 24, 2010)

What sort of runtimes will I be seeing (I want more than 15 min), how does it throw and how many lumens?


----------



## mrartillery (Jul 24, 2010)

StackNZ said:


> Or something brighter?



Something much brighter!  4 IMR 26500's and a Osram 64623 would make for a awesome light!


----------



## StackNZ (Jul 24, 2010)

Will an aluminium reflector on the stock maglite head throw well?


----------



## andyw513 (Jul 24, 2010)

Great idea! I love my 623.


----------



## StackNZ (Jul 24, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> Something much brighter!  4 IMR 26500's and a Osram 64623 would make for a awesome light!


More info on how it performs?
Also, what parts would I need for this mod?


----------



## KiwiMark (Jul 25, 2010)

StackNZ said:


> More info on how it performs?
> Also, what parts would I need for this mod?



Performance:
Bright as anything. (around 5000 Lumen)
Fairly short run time. (~10 minutes)

Easiest with an AW soft start switch + Osram 64623 bulb + 4 x IMR 26500 cells + short length of PVC piping that the cells will fit into and that will fit into the Maglite (Mitre10 have this) + glass lens + Aluminium reflector. You will also need a suitable charger to charge the IMR cells.

Most of what you need will have to be ordered from overseas. AW can supply the switch and batteries and doesn't charge too much for shipping from HK. www.flashlightlens.com can supply the lens cheap enough and their shipping prices are really good. Kaidomain are the cheapest for aluminium reflectors and ship free. AW can supply a charger or you can buy from dealextreme or get a hobby charger from www.hobbyking.com depending what sort of charger you are after.

Don't pay too much for the light unless you really must have that colour, you can find a brand new Maglite 3D for $45 from a seller on the North Shore that allows pickups. The one you are looking at hasn't even hit reserve at $30 and you'll have to pay shipping. Any non-LED model (pointless paying more for LED when you are going to remove it anyway) should be good for modding.


----------



## Swagg (Jul 25, 2010)

StackNZ said:


> What sort of runtimes will I be seeing (I want more than 15 min), how does it throw and how many lumens?



FM 1909
2,100-3,200 lumens
26650 - 38 minutes Mag 3D 
26500 - 22 minutes Mag 2D

The runtime above will be to 85% drain, I don't like going much further than that on my batts. Also note, if you have an AW soft start three stage switch your runtimes can be way longer, the medium is 60% brightness which is more than enough for most situations.


----------



## souptree (Jul 25, 2010)

Can someone PM me a link? I would like to see the color. :thumbsup:


----------



## StackNZ (Jul 25, 2010)

I uploaded it to an image hosting site now.


----------



## helge-seins (Jul 26, 2010)

I wanted it since a long time... where do i get it ? PLEASE help me....







*[over-size image replaced by link - please resize it to comply with Rule 3 - DM51]*


----------



## Nokoff (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks for the image, the hype had me curious...not a fan of the color personally, unless it's "solid" gold


----------



## StackNZ (Jul 27, 2010)

@helge-seins

Do you still want it? The auction ended but I can request a relist.


----------



## helge-seins (Jul 27, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PLEASE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THX !


----------



## Wallace L (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't know if it is particualrly rare - but the gold is certainly a great colour.
This is mine.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 2, 2010)

If this is a 4D, I would ask the seller how accurate the shown color is. Could be copper:

http://www.zbattery.com/Maglite-4D-Cell-Flashlight-BLACK-Finish_3?sc=7&category=1259


extra note: serials without letters are older. D or C means newer.


----------



## helge-seins (Sep 27, 2010)

Got it !!! 

Many thanks to StackNZ !





Now, how it looks...


----------



## rwolff (Sep 27, 2010)

ElectronGuru said:


> extra note: serials without letters are older. D or C means newer.



I had a 5D with "D" in the serial number, purchased at least 10 years ago (probably closer to 15). About 6 months ago, the batteries leaked (Bunnycells - date code was current, so battery manufacturer replaced the light free), and the new one also has a "D" in the serial number.

Only major change - new one has plastic lens, old one had glass. I prefer glass.


----------



## KiwiMark (Sep 27, 2010)

rwolff said:


> Only major change - new one has plastic lens, old one had glass. I prefer glass.



I've never seen a Maglite with a glass lens that came that way from Maglite. But changing the lens to a glass one is cheap & easy:
http://www.flashlightlens.com/


----------

